# Are you "popufur"



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

Was doing a little browsing and I came across this.

So, I thought I would make a thread about it for shits and giggles.


So, are you popufur?


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Why does that site even exist? How is this a thing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Why does that site even exist? How is this a thing?



I'm guessing someone has a lot of free time on there hands. :V


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Data's a few months old. 

Looks like I'd be on page 73, around #7,000th, but man, it's a shame their search feature's busted.




Mr. Fox said:


> I'm guessing someone has a lot of free time on there hands. :V


Ehe, nah, the site's been around for a couple of years. It went down around November last year because the code was old and decrepit; looks like they've had time to update it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

BRN said:


> Data's a few months old.
> 
> Looks like I'd be on page 73, around #7,000th, but man, it's a shame their search feature's busted.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty decent ranking considering the page count. Lol, I wouldn't even be listed yet. 

But it is nice to know that somewhere out there is keeping tabs on the underbelly of society. :V


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's a pretty decent ranking considering the page count. Lol, I wouldn't even be listed yet.
> 
> But it is nice to know that somewhere out there is keeping tabs on the underbelly of society. :V



=p

"Human societies are nested fractally - there is no bottom". Cool find, Foxie, thanks for reminding me of this site.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 20, 2013)

So many porn artists on that front page...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> So many porn artists on that front page...



Well that explains it then. 

Thanks for pointing that out, I'm feelin' a little yiffy, too. XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't even find myself in the low watchers pit.

I crai.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm there somewhere, like, half a million pages in. 

So short answer is no, not really


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2013)

Apparently, I have 110 watchers.
Which is waaaay more than I thought I did.

I am the most popuaflr.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 20, 2013)

PFFFFFFFFFFT I doubt more than three people here even know what my FA username is.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 20, 2013)

My watchers seem to have been rounded down to 4, oh dear.

I don't care about being popufur, I love all my watchers ^.^


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2013)

It says I have 166 which I'm pretty sure isn't right.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

*gasps* I think I found "Telephones" page.

Yay! Now I can spam her wall with love mail - telling her, how I'm like, her number1 fan and shit. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not popufur, I am infurmous :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 20, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm not popufur, I am infurmous :V



slow clap it out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

...EltonPot not #1?

Killing myself


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 20, 2013)

Of course I'm not, but I do recognize some of these people as artists on my watch list.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2013)

Ohh shit, someone finally ousted zaush.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 20, 2013)

I recognize six names on that front page of 100, one of which is Dragoneer.  This makes me totally uncool both because I only recognized 6% of the most popular artists, and because I somehow recognized 6% of furry's most popular artists.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

My friend Pizzacat is like...page 3 lol


----------



## Fay V (Nov 20, 2013)

#2836

I miss the old site that would actually tell you the differences in ranking from the last time the data was updated. It was cool to see if I went up or down in rank.


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

Hell yeah, I'm #1. when you search for "ickeh", anyway.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> Hell yeah, I'm #1. when you search for "ickeh", anyway.



who are you again? :V


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 20, 2013)

... #33543, Page 336 :c Fail


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't exist. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I don't exist. :V



Ha ha, you don't, either. Well ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ha ha, you don't, either. Well ain't that a bitch.



I'm so sad.
Maybe I should start a 1k lottery and get popular quick through watchers.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 20, 2013)

LOL! Can't find myself! I have a whopping 16 watchers and most are FAF People!

People will do anything these days and a popular rating is actually sad and how they
do the numbers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm so sad.
> Maybe I should start a 1k lottery and get popular quick through watchers.



Or you can start doing furry porn? XD


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or you can start doing furry porn? XD



Dog cocks fucking belly vaginae sounds fun. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dog cocks fucking belly vaginae sounds fun. :V



I honestly don't think my fragile eyes could handle any more furry porn.

On second thought, forget I said anything. :V


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> Hell yeah, I'm #1. when you search for "ickeh", anyway.


You're the best furry (out of all the furries who are you)!


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> So many porn artists on that front page...



*laughs* Well yeah, that's kinda the #1 reason most people like furry art.  Hardly surprising, particularly with those guys all being such good artists.  

Given that I've not even broken a 1000 watches yet, I'm pretty far down on that list.  I do find it kinda sad though that such a thing exists - I've always wished that FA (and other sites) hid the number of watchers, faves and so on as to not encourage competition or comparison.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

I sort of want to be a "popufur" but I really don't want to even know what it takes to get that popular.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I sort of want to be a "popufur" but I really don't want to even know what it takes to get that popular.



Well... seems to largely be draw well, and draw lots of porn, if you go purely on the numbers.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 20, 2013)

The mistake that too many make, an error even I was guilty of for a time, is the idea that being popular is a personality trait. Your average joe sees someone who looks happy and probably gets laid a lot, joe gets jealous, and then they accuse this someone of being a cliquey popular individual as if the other person should feel guilty just because they're well-liked. Sites like popufur.com are a joke... we should be our own popufurs o.o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

It just says I'm #1
Hell yes.


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

Bad luck Recel.
Searches himself only. 
Still only second...


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

I have four watches. I don't understand why though,  I have literally done nothing with that account except look at p... eoples art.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Do people really remember the names of the artists that draw their porn?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 20, 2013)

Ugh, how the hell do people still like Rarakie?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

I find it pretty sad that from the top 20 artists 17 made porn regularly.
18 if you count pinups.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I find it pretty sad that from the top 20 artists 17 made porn regularly.
> 18 if you count pinups.


Porn makes the world go 'round.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2013)

People will use anything to measure themselves and others, won't they?


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 20, 2013)

I have one watcher, so I'm not even going to attempt finding myself in that labyrinth. 

Oh well, that's what I get for having no visual artistic skills.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 20, 2013)

Once I get fursuit, I become popufur. Then I become "unpopufur" when I reveal the story I'm writing has humans in it that aren't the villains and play major roles, and that there's only one furry species and the species is there for more than just aesthetics.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> People will use anything to measure themselves and others, won't they?



It looks like people are taking a ruler to measure their penis to see who has the biggest.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It looks like people are taking a ruler to measure their penis to see who has the biggest.



I had to get off the floor! LOL!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

Ha! They put a comic account on there. The artist must be double popufur~~~

I don't think watchers make you popufur though.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I find it pretty sad that from the top 20 artists 17 made porn regularly.
> 18 if you count pinups.



Try and become that one person that doesn't draw porn at all and still get to to the top.

*I BELIEVE.*


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sadly, Porn sells and nicely drawn porn? Thats obvious.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 20, 2013)

I would be #153,815  If it actually was up-to-date..... It lists number of watchers first... and if that is the same between different users it sorts those in alphabetical order......  how regularly is this updated?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2013)

New label.

Pornpufur

Soon.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

SierraCanine said:


> I would be #153,815  If it actually was up-to-date..... It lists number of watchers first... and if that is the same between different users it sorts those in alphabetical order......  how regularly is this updated?


it's been shut down


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

ToeClaws said:


> Well... seems to largely be draw well, and draw lots of porn, if you go purely on the numbers.



Oh, I could learn to draw well if I spent massive amounts of time devoted to it, but I do have reservations about being a pornographer. And all the YCH slots suggest that you have to make your character the biggest slut on Earth to become popular. Popularity also equals money that others would spend on commissions and as we saw with the raffle by Krispup, money is a motivating factor to get friends.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't even recognize most of those yahoos on the first page alone.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 20, 2013)

And the highest one on the list with no porn in their gallery?  All the way down at #54, Cerberus.  And that's only if you don't count a couple of PG-ish nudes.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 20, 2013)

This site is proof furrys only crave porn above all else. :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Most popufurs are insufferable douchebags.
So no, I know a shitload of furs, but I am in no way a popufur. I do not wish to ever be one either, even with green eggs and ham.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Most popufurs are insufferable douchebags.
> So no, I know a shitload of furs, but I am in no way a popufur. I do not wish to ever be one either, even with green eggs and ham.


Isn't that a bit of a generalization?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> Isn't that a bit of a generalization?



Some, if not most, of the Cali-popufurs are douchebags...So he has a point.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't have the time to search the whole but I don't think either Doggywolf67 or MadraSionnach are on it!


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Some, if not most, of the Cali-popufurs are douchebags...So he has a point.


Well that's because they're from Cali :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> Isn't that a bit of a generalization?


Yeah probably.

Ive met a lot of em and most were cuntbuckets. Only reason they even acknowledged me was because I was good friends with one of their friends. Others tried talking to em and they were completely ignored.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought this website was down for all these years looks like this will not end well though i really don't pay any attention to the popufur site since it looks like attention whoring to me.


----------



## Dover (Nov 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Do people really remember the names of the artists that draw their porn?



Yes. I need to know how to categorize my porns other than just "Good porn, ok porn, great porn, jizz by glancing"


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't forget fetish porn.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Nov 20, 2013)

no.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

porn, porn everywhere


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Some, if not most, of the Cali-popufurs are douchebags...So he has a point.



southern CaliFURians.... -__-


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope, and I never want to be.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 20, 2013)

What qualities do I even have to even qualify for popularity?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 20, 2013)

SierraCanine said:


> southern CaliFURians.... -__-



As someone from socal, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a southern califurnian and I'm cooler than white dog shit.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is still happening?


----------



## Machine (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be popufur when I actually draw furries and make naughty art. :[


----------



## Percy (Nov 21, 2013)

Not yet?

:V?
I don't even know if I'm being sarcastic


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nah, you lot have it all wrong. This is how you become a "popufur".

How to be a popufur: 
1) Buy a 4000 dollar fursuit from a really popular and over priced maker. 
2) Spend another minimum of 400 dollars a month on porn commissions of that character. 
3) Spend a couple of thousand to attend every con ever. Watch as everyone tramples one another to try and get your art and money---I mean be your friend.
4) Smear yourself all over media networks like that of YouTube.

Ta-da, you are now a popufuck *cough* I mean, popufur.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's a question...

Is it the art or the artist who is truly popular?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> Is it the art or the artist who is truly popular?



It's the artist. The art wouldn't be without the talent to back it.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 21, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> Is it the art or the artist who is truly popular?



They go hand in hand really.

You don't get popular with a good personality and bad art.
You also don't get popular with good art and a bad personality... Well, not unless your art is amazing.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You also don't get popular with good art and a bad personality...



"Duh, Winning!" Just a silly example.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 21, 2013)

Why is everyone so down on popufurs? Aren't they popufur for a reason? Whether its drawing well, performing well, etc doesn't it require a lot of work effort on their part? If they become successful at it, what's to resent?


----------



## RailRide (Nov 21, 2013)

The way I understood it, if the methodology hasn't changed, is that "artists" are ranked according to the number of watches they had, AND the "quality" of those watchers.

Soooo, two artists with 5000 watchers each.

Artist "A" has a larger number of watchers who themselves have above-average watch counts.

Artist "B"'s watchers OTOH, are nearly 100% comprised of people with only a small number of watchers in turn.

I don't know how many levels down the site measures "watcher quality", but via this method, Artist "B" could have a larger number of watchers, but still be ranked below Artist "A".

---PCJ 
(ranked #7036 on page 71)


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 21, 2013)

Demensa said:


> They go hand in hand really.
> 
> You don't get popular with a good personality and bad art.
> You also don't get popular with good art and a bad personality... Well, not unless your art is amazing.



When in doubt, Money raffle.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 21, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Why does that site even exist? How is this a thing?


Because dick measuring.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Why is everyone so down on popufurs? Aren't they popufur for a reason? Whether its drawing well, performing well, etc doesn't it require a lot of work effort on their part? If they become successful at it, what's to resent?



That is not how popularity works _at all_.

That's not to say all popular artists don't deserve it. But that's also not to say every popular artist is popular because they put in effort.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Why is everyone so down on popufurs? Aren't they popufur for a reason? Whether its drawing well, performing well, etc doesn't it require a lot of work effort on their part? If they become successful at it, what's to resent?



Some of the super popular artists ( I refuse to use the other word when I am not making fun of it it >__>) certainly deserve their popularity.
But does an artist who is a shitty person overall and who draws absolute _crap_ deserve that much respect, pupolarity and brown nosing just because they draw dog dicks well in a certain way? I doubt it 
I don't even care about the popular artists, what drives me nuts is the fans. That when you leave constructive criticism (that the artist even acknowledged) the fanbase starts tearing you a new asshole because "HOW DARE YOU TROLL OUR FAVORITE DOGCOCK ARTIST!!"...

I once left a sarcastic comment on a drawing that was _supposed to be goofy_. I posted a video to one of Oliver Age 24's videos on Youtube and suggested that she should "use 3D colors next time" and that I hoped that "next time she learns how to draw really good".
To quote the users that replied to me:

"Seriously? You're going to tell an artist how to do their work, when you alone aren't even an artist? Let [artist's  name here] do their own thing, and stop telling them how to do things."

And

"*cough*
[Artist's name here] is actually quite prolific... And really quite talented. This isn't an example of her from-scratch art. Take a look at her commision account's gallery for a good idea."

Then the artist had to step in because no one understood that I was making a joke


----------



## BRN (Nov 21, 2013)

What they stood out for isn't important because it's different for each artist. Yes, skill alone isn't enough but fanboy protection isn't required and nor does it help, and luck wasn't part of it - but networking was. 

Anecdotal example: user "96" was popularised a few years back by providing gift art to a popular character. That led people to discover his personal work by association and he became popular.

General principle: consistent, high quality work containing stuff that people like to see, delivered by a likeable person, will become popular if it can just manage to hit the limelight. This is true of all celebrity culture in every little society, even Hollywood.

Come on, guys, let's be more sensible about this. Popular artists are popular for the same reason celebrities are - they're in a public environment where they can get noticed, and they stood out.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

No. I think I'm fairly well-liked around the forums. That's the extent of my furfame.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> No. I think I'm fairly well-liked around the forums. That's the extent of my furfame.



No we all hate you, actually. You can leave now.


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 21, 2013)

wow I am on that list but its info is old it says i have 5 watchers when i have 49.  I was a little bit popufur in Utah but thats because I was the only purple husky fursuiter in utah and was fun to hang around with until i moved out of state.  But would i say i was more popufur than the other suiters no I wasnt.


----------



## Riho (Nov 21, 2013)

Everyone who sees my fursona says "Oh, it's so cute!" So I guess I can be considered kind of halfway-popular? *fweet*



Dire Newt said:


> No we all hate you, actually. You can leave now.


That's not a very nice thing to say. You know what we do to not-nice people around here?
We glorify them and write about them in song.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> wow I am on that list but its info is old it says i have 5 watchers when i have 49.  I was a little bit popufur in Utah but thats because I was the only purple husky fursuiter in utah and was fun to hang around with until i moved out of state.  But would i say i was more popufur than the other suiters no I wasnt.


Cause obviously there are plenty of purple husky fursuiters where you live now. :V



Riho said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say. You know what we do to not-nice people around here?
> We glorify them and write about them in song.


Yeah, but then they become 'popufur' for being 'popufur.'

I seriously cringed every time I wrote _that_ word. :<


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 21, 2013)

I havent found any news of a fur meet anywhere in north dakota lol so yeah safe to say im still the only purple husky fursuiter in my state :V


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 21, 2013)

Antronach said:


> I seriously cringed every time I wrote _that_ word. :<


Every time someone says the 'P' word a furry dies...


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Every time someone says the 'P' word a furry dies...


Well now I don't feel as bad anymore, thanks! :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> No we all hate you, actually. You can leave now.


Wow, rude. You'll never be popufur with that attitude :V


----------



## Armess (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha, I at the bottom of the list x)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'm a southern califurnian and I'm cooler than white dog shit.



That's because you aren't a....
...
...Popufur. 

I think I vomited a little.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Why is everyone so down on popufurs? Aren't they popufur for a reason? Whether its drawing well, performing well, etc doesn't it require a lot of work effort on their part? If they become successful at it, what's to resent?


There are a lot of popular artists who are popular because on top of being good artists, they're nice people. 
Then you have the ones that are only popular because of who they know
And then there are the ones who think they're furry Jesus because a lot of people like their wank material. 

Pretty sure the only ones who really get labeled popufur are the last ones.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2013)

Popularity correlates heavily on the amount of porn and posting frequency on FA


----------



## Percy (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Popularity correlates heavily on the amount of porn and posting frequency on FA


Can confirm, porn does get you watchers

Must be of mid to high quality though


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow, rude. You'll never be popufur with that attitude :V



It's okay because I'm really fucking good at drawing porn.

...oh wait, no I'm not.

I guess you're right then. All is lost.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

So if I don't draw or fursuit or do conventions, how would I incorporate porn into my popufurrity? :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Percy said:


> Can confirm, porn does get you watchers
> 
> Must be of mid to high quality though


That's pretty much the crux of it. It's like Gibby's quote from my sig. Cater to as many perversions as you can and they will come in droves (pun intended?)

Kind of sad.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's pretty much the crux of it. It's like Gibby's quote from my sig. Cater to as many perversions as you can and they will come in droves (pun intended?)
> 
> Kind of sad.


If you draw it, they will cum.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's pretty much the crux of it. It's like Gibby's quote from my sig. Cater to as many perversions as you can and they will come in droves (pun intended?)
> 
> Kind of sad.



Or you can _not_ do that and let the hundreds of people that _do_ give a shit about you give a shit about you as _you_ do as _you_ wish.

WOAH! It's almost as if popularity isn't the key!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> WOAH! It's almost as if popularity isn't the key!


Obviously. But lets not kid ourselves and imagine there _aren't_ hundreds of furs 'whoring' (if one can call it that) themselves out to become popular.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 21, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> It's okay because I'm really fucking good at drawing porn.
> 
> ...oh wait, no I'm not.
> 
> I guess you're right then. All is lost.



You still have me. You'll become a popufur and I will chase you down until you love me.


----------



## septango (Nov 23, 2013)

ha..... no


----------



## ndboy23 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not popufur D:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 20, 2014)

No...farthest thing from it, pretty sure most of the community hates me.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> No...farthest thing from it, pretty sure most of the community hates me.



Nah, you're a cool guy from what I've seen ^^
For me, I'm certainly no P-fur... Yet ♪ (yeah, that's the musical note of ambition)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 20, 2014)

I suited with Telephone, _now_ I'm popufur.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not even on there at all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 20, 2014)

And wtf I thought Zaush was banned. 
And im on there with a raving 120 watches!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 20, 2014)

You'll always be the most popu of the furs to me, bats!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't think anybody outside this forum knows me


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 20, 2014)

I got 12 Watches guys.






Be jealous


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2014)

d.batty said:


> And wtf I thought Zaush was banned.
> And im on there with a raving 120 watches!



wut? It's come out that he was working on "Project Phoenix" a while ago. Where you been?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I got 12 Watches guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, that made me laugh


----------



## Hooky (Mar 20, 2014)

So I take it watchers are given as integers. That means that my number of watchers can't be displayed.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have 2.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 20, 2014)

Man I should start drawing. One day I might be on that list.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 20, 2014)

Get on my level noobs.


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 20, 2014)

20 watchers..... and screwing myself on projects ((AKA dance videos and a YouTube series in the making)).  If it all works out, popularity will go through the roof... I won't have a minutes rest to myself.... and I shall be forever remembered as the idiot that took too much on, beat it upside the head, and the fandom killed him >_<


----------



## Hewge (Mar 20, 2014)

Of course not.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been mentioned once on flayrah, so there's that...


----------



## septango (Mar 20, 2014)

I now have 1F and 2C on FA since I last posted here

movin on up


----------



## Sylox (Jun 13, 2015)

163...get at me scrubs


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 13, 2015)

Ha, my account is too new, I'm not even listed there yet!

either that or I'm so far down the food chain that even the site doesn't bother with me.



ugh.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmmm, that's very bad for furry PR. Most if not all of the top popufur are those that draw furry porn.
They are all quite good.
this is a good list to find out what it takes to be a popufur. I believe there is a thread about that.
As for me, nah, I'll never be popufur. I can't draw well, don't own a fursuit, have shit social skills other than "he's a good person", and I'm so introverted I could become a forest hermit. Heck, I can't even make it in society in general.
Also that site hasn't been updated for a little while I have 45 watchers not 23, unless the other 22 are Luminati or something, then to that I have to say. Yes, i'm popular to some accord XD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 14, 2015)

Who cares about being popufur? What matters is that you find a good set of buddies that stick around. I love it here, even though you guys probably either ignore me or loathe my existence.


----------

